# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  GRAPHIC VIDEO Dr. Lindsey Scar excision and trichophytic closure

## Dr. Lindsey

Here's yet another scar that rolled in for revision.  Now, frequent viewers will know that I think scars are Part Doctor, Part Patient physiology, and Part Luck....and post op care.   So this middle aged Indian has a wide scar, too low on his head and we'll try to improve this.  

We did this yesterday, and he emailed me this morning from out of state, that all was fine and he's not having pain...For a small guy he's TOUGH!   



I'll see him next week for sutures and then hopefully we'll get pics to complete his story over the next year.

The video is:  http://vimeo.com/199863712

Dr. Lindsey McLean VA

----------


## Dr. Lindsey

Here's his week update.  Its a bit long but we go over his experience and how to proceed from here.



The video is:   http://vimeo.com/200693423



Dr. Lindsey

----------


## Reester

Dr. Lindsey how wide is the average scar? 

Very informative videos by the way, thank you.

----------


## husseinkassam

Morning Doctor, 

I am one week and two days out and feel awesome. I have been following your instruction to massage Vitamin E twice daily. I will be starting my gym routine today, nothing crazy, just a few miles on the elliptical. There is a faint line where the scar was excised, which is slightly itchy, this I know means the scar is going through the healing process. At this point in time, there is no pain and no numbness from where the scar was removed. Thank you doctor my making both my visits to your office comfortable. Say hi to Wendy. I will see you in a month.

----------


## Dr. Lindsey

Thanks for posting.  See you in Feb.  VITAMIN E!!!

Dr. Lindsey

Reester...depends on who does it.  

See the top video on this page where we discuss scars in detail.

Thanks

http://www.drwilliamlindsey.com/dr-lindsey-videos/

----------


## husseinkassam

Dr. Lindsey, 

Thank you for promptly replying to all my emails. My scar seems to be healing very well. There is still considerable shock loss, but I am being patient. I will let you know as to when I can make my next visit to your office. 

Hussein

----------


## Dr. Lindsey

Thanks for posting!   Yes please come down and let me see in person.  MOST LIKELY you are not going to stretch at this point, and yes, the mild shockloss around your scar will resolve by mid June.

I appreciate your post and your business.  Viewers note the width of the scar along its entire length preop and the current width of the scar...looks like 1.5mm or so, with a few mm of shockloss (as expected at this time frame) but no widening of my tight suture line.   This is as good as it gets on scar repair!

I attach a preop and what you sent me for comparison as well.

Dr. Lindsey

----------

